# Scored 2 new Reels



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

Picked up 2 new Baitfeeders off ebay last night....with any luck i will have them for east harbor this weekend.

Okuma Coronado CD65
Okuma Epixor EB80

Got both for $140.00. Now i really gotta sell those Abu's


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some nice looking reels, hope they work of for ya 

BAIT CASTERS 4 LIFE


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

They are both great reels, but be prepared, the EB80 is HUGE !!!!!

Once you go baitrunners, you will never go back, it sure beats losing about 10 rods every year to the Carp Gods.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

SWEET !!! I'm in the market for a reel similar to those. CATKING


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

I am matching these on two 9ft ugly sticks. Catking...i got these from a online ebay store. Its run by a guy in Frederickstown Ohio. Very nice guy and alot of gear for sale. http://stores.ebay.com/Lucerne-Tackle Since hes local, shipping is nearly overnight. I encourage you guys to check him out.

Mitch


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I had an 80......would have been fine for large fish fishing (carp cats etc.). But didn't match my euro rods too well on the "pod". That reel will hold a LOT of line....I guarantee that


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

nice reels I have both of them, you wont be sorry.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I have gotta see this EB80 in person. I have the 65 and it is big. I had to trim the reel foot down just to get it to fit my rods.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

i would go with the 80 over the 65 anyday.the bigger
the reel the better IMO.but they are heavy


----------

